# New old stock Giovannini frame set



## bikerbluz (Nov 3, 2018)

Hoping someone might have some info on this. I’m pretty sure it’s mid 80s. Couldn’t find much info online. Thanks in advance.


----------



## juvela (Nov 3, 2018)

------

Forum member @MauriceMoss shall be able to enlighten us in great detail on this frameset.

Lug pattern is BOCAMA.

IIRC this shell with the two slot cutouts is a stock Fischer item.

Dating - leaning more to early '80's rather than mid '80's, partially due to absence of seat tube w/b mount.  Thinking no later than '83.

Maurice will likely be able to give it to us down to the fortnight!  

-----


----------



## anders1 (Nov 3, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## bikerbluz (Nov 4, 2018)

Thank you to everyone for the response. Juvela, thanks so much for the info. I have been on the Cabe for several years, but this is my first time posting pics. I came across this frame when I went to pick up a bike off Craigslist. The guy brought it out and ask if I was interested. I am almost embarrassed to say that the price was $30. Had a guy at our local bike shop put in the campy bottom bracket and he said that one had never been installed. Would the Columbus tubing be SL? I am putting the Modolo brakes on this that I got from Locomotion. Need a lot of other parts. Great to know it is early 80’s. Excited to get any info I can. The bottom bracket has a 56 on it, but after measuring it is a 57 and a half. I love all bikes, but keep coming back to the lightweights. Thanks again, Kevin.


----------



## juvela (Nov 4, 2018)

-----

Hello Kevin,

Thanks so much for sharing this excellent find.

Constructed for _incasso _(recessed) brake mount.

Brake centres 47mm, usually referred to as "short reach."

Rear spacing, if unaltered, 126mm.

Tubing - yes, would expect Columbus SL or SLX at this time.  One simple check you can make is to look at the interior of the steerer.  Columbus steerers exhibit rifling.

Brakeset from member @locomotion -

these Modolo Speedy are set for _incasso_ (recessed) mount so you are in luck there.  their carton is labelled "STANDARD STRATOS", i.e. standard reach so their centres will be 52mm.

Couple links -

manufacturer catalogue, undated, looks ~1981

http://bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/giovannini/

private for sale listing, frame higher calibre than fittings, frameset appears ~1976

https://www.subito.it/biciclette/bici-giovannini-sondrio-103987278.htm




-----


----------



## bikerbluz (Nov 4, 2018)

Thanks again Juvela for the info, really cool to look at the catalog stuff. If the brakes are standard and I need short reach will they still work? Also would this had 3ttt or Cinilli


----------



## bikerbluz (Nov 4, 2018)

Sorry got posted too quick. Cinelli stem and bars? Figured I would go with Campy on the drive train.


----------



## juvela (Nov 4, 2018)

------

wrt brakes -

the Modolo Speedy set will have 52mm centres and reach upwards to ~48mm and downwards to ~56mm so it is a bit tight.  may require some fiddling/adapting.  close either way.  first order of business should be to drop some 700 wheels into frame and measure the actual brake centres.  ...always best to measure _first _

caveat - it is perfectly possible am mistaken regarding the brake centres and they _may _be 52 rather than 47.  three things come together with the frame to cause one to expect 47: quality, date and recessed brake caliper mount.  "usually" if a frame has recessed mount it will be "short reach" and if it does not it will be "regular reach" (or longer).  it is however possible to find short reach frames which are not recessed and standard reach frames which are.

wrt stem/bar set -

catalogue shows the two lower models (of complete bicycles) as coming with Schierano (Domenico Schierano was an Italian cycling champion during the early years of the last century).  https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domenico_Schierano       the top model is shown as coming with 3TTT Superleggero.

no model is described as being fitted with Cinelli stem/bar set.

certainly nothing "wrong" with employing Cinelli.

-----


----------



## bikerbluz (Nov 4, 2018)

Thank you again so much for all your information and help. It is greatly appreciated. I am enjoying learning as I go and looking forward to this project and the tremendous help of fellow Cabers. And hope that one day I will have the knowledge to pass along as well. Juvela, your expertise, time and patience will help this fellow lover of all bicycles get a little further down the road.


----------



## juvela (Nov 4, 2018)

-----

Found one _possible _source for the Giovannini name.

There is a retail shop operated in Pegognana Italy by two partners.

One of whom is named Ernesto Giovannini.

It _might _be that the framesets/cycles represent a house brand for the shop.

For a retail shop to have a house brand which is contract built is fairly common in Europe_._

Should the marque represent a contract build MauriceMoss is sure to be able to identify the maker when he drops by...

https://www.paginegialle.it/pegognaga-mn/biciclette/bike-co

https://www.misterimprese.it/lombar...endita-al-dettaglio-e-riparazione/617398.html

(in Italy it is the standard practice to write men's names last first)

---

Dating note -

find it interesting that the cycles/framesets illustrated in the catalogue appear to be very close in time to your example.

presently leaning toward a date window for your purchase of '79-'82.

-----


----------



## bikerbluz (Nov 5, 2018)

That’s narrowing it down considerably. The only info I found on the company says they started in northern Italy in the late bike boom years and disappeared by the 80’s.  Interesting info on the House brand, I had no idea. I enjoy the historical aspect of our hobby. Our son was in Aviano Italy for a couple of years, serving in the Air Force. I wish we had been able to visit while he was there. Maybe sometime in the future......


----------



## bikerbluz (Nov 5, 2018)

After looking at the map, location would have been very close to where he was stationed. I also have a Chesini I think was built in the same area. My last purchase is an early 80’s Bianchi, in Celeste green. Looking forward to posting pictures of both the Chesini and the Bianchi to get more info on these to Italian  machines.


----------



## juvela (Nov 6, 2018)

-----

wrt frame size -

in post nr. four above you mention it measures "fifty-seven and a half"

am wondering if perhaps you are measuring centre-to-top?

this is a perfectly fine way to measure and was still very much the standard in the english speaking world up through "the boom"

the "56" mark on the bottom bracket shell likely refers to a centre-to-centre measure size

when folks write frame sizes it is good to also include the information as to whether they are measuring  c-t-t or c-t-c for clarity sake.

both methods perfectly valid and one not superior to the other.

---

origin -

the possibility of frame being a house brand as mentioned above is just a something you may wish to include in your explorations

do not wish to make any assertion that such be the case

when Mauice Moss drops by he will likely be able to identify the _actual _ maker, whomsoever that be  (have sent him a PM)

---

one thing likely every reader of thread has wondered about is gold colour on stays.

have you been able to determine if this is colour of actual plating or if the gold is a varnish applied over chrome?

the latter type of finish is known variously as "chromo-velato" or "chrom-o-lux."

the whitish speckling looks like it may be splattering from water or other liquid; you could try applying some gentle fine metal polish such as Mother's or Simichrom to see if it will come off easily...  these products are mild eno' that they should ot harm the gold colour.

-----


----------



## bikerbluz (Nov 6, 2018)

Juvela, you are right on the measurement. I measured center to top. Thank you for getting in touch with Maurice. I am anxious to get his input. I am glad you brought up the gold areas. I am not sure if it is a varnish or actual plating, but it appears to maybe be plating? I have seen no areas where it looks like chrome may be exposed from varnish coming off. I am looking forward to cleaning those areas to see how they will turnout. The spots seem almost like a light corrosion? I will post some detailed pics soon, before and after on an area cleaned.


----------



## juvela (Nov 6, 2018)

-----

gold colour -

when scrutinizing the images there appear to be some faint gold traces on crown, blades and fork ends.  possible the gold varnish from these spots was removed by a previous owner.

of course, yours are "the eyes on the scene"  

suspect speckling on stays may be corrosion from below - i.e. between chrome plating and chrom-o-lux varnish.

best course from the standpoint of cosmetic appearance might be to remove the gold from the stays.

you could try something relatively mild such as benzene or non-acetone nail varnish remover, available from any druggist.  it will likely come off relatively easily with either of these substances.

---

chrom-o-lux finishes -

look stunning ex-works

a challenge to do well

not very durable - easily scratched

difficult to touch up or replicate

---

you mentioned a son who was in the military and stationed in Aviano.

you may perhaps be old enough to recall the "colour chrome" fad seen on the custom automobiles of the 1950's and early 1960's.  one could purchase a can of spray paint at the auto supply store to tint a car's chrome plated parts.

chrom-o-lux is essentially the same thing.

-----


----------



## bikerbluz (Nov 7, 2018)

Thanks Juvela, I do remember that trend. Haven’t seen it in awhile. I like the look, and hoping I don’t have to strip it off. Been super busy with projects around home before winter hits. Could have snow as early as Friday. Will get back on it soon. Would the chrom-o-lux been factory applied? The bottom end looked as if a bottom bracket had never been installed. Kevin.


----------



## juvela (Nov 7, 2018)

------

yes, my expectation would be that the chrom-o-lux would have been "factory."

small tip -

in case you are or will be doing any exploration online to see if you can find similar frames one feature to keep an eye out for is the seat stay treatment on the frame.  this type of "spatula" or "make-up applicator" seat stay cap was not widely employed so it may narrow the possibilities greatly...

-----


----------

